# [Diskussionsthread] Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin der Meinung, das wir hier im PCGH-Forum auch so etwas haben sollten! 

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Ich wußte nicht, wo ich den Thread eröffnen sollte. Dachte mir, hier wäre nicht schlecht.

Falls ein Moderator nen anderen Platz dafür vorgesehen hat, bitte verschieben.

Hätte gerne Euer Feedback 

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wozu hier noch eine Liste anfertigen, wenn Hardwareluxx schon so eine hat ?!
Außerdem gibt es Shops die den PC auch für billig Geld zusammenbauen.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich fänd´s trotzdem nicht verkehrt . Aber so wie es aussieht . Noch ein bißchen abwarten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Würde ich unterstützen wenn du sie erstellst


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wo soll ich die denn erstellen? 

Ich guck mal, dann mach ich einfach


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wo kommt sie jetzt ein?
Machst du Copy&Paste von Hardwareluxx oder suchst du alles selbst?
Finde gut das due eine Liste erstellst


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Es wäre logischer die User hier zu fragen bzw. zu warten bis und ob sie sich hier eintragen wollen.


----------



## coroc (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich wär dabei, 
ist auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn man für einen Lösungsweg 20€ bezahlen muss (unser Händler vorort)


----------



## Stuntman1962 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich wäre auch dabei!

@Rosigatton
Finde ich gut, dass Du das angeschoben hast!


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Danke Leute,

endlich ein bißchen positives Feedback. 

@ Power

Werde mich wohl auf jeden Fall von der Luxxliste ein bißchen transpir äääh inspirieren lassen .

Da es das erste Mal ist , das ich sowas mache, könnte es eine kleine Weile dauern. Aber ich tu es 

@ Tresh

O.K. Bis morgen Abend warte ich noch. Aber dann fange ich an. Im schlimmsten Fall wird´s n Flopp

Sind bestimmt auch ein paar Leute im Urlaub.

Wenn ich Hilfe brauche, gibt´s ein paar PNs 

Grüße aussem Pott und nochmal Danke für psoitives Feedback 
Rosigatton


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Die Diskussion sollte erstmal in die Rumpelkammer, die Liste würde ich hier in diesem Bereich erstellen und von einem Mod anpinnen lassen. Muss ich mich irgendwie schuldig fühlen?.
Die Idee ist doch gut, hatte es ja mal angemerkt. Ich würde es in PLZ Bereiche machen und diese mit einem Spoiler versehen damit Liste nicht unübersichtlich wird. Wer will kann sich eintragen lassen und welchen Radius er abzudecken gedenkt. Einen Haftungsauschluß bezüglich der PCGH würde ich eintragen und das die finanziellen Interessen nicht im Vordergrund stehen sollten.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hallo Doc,

ja genau Du, Du bist schuldig . Quatsch mit Sosse. 
Morgen Abend fange ich an. Mal gucken wann ich fertig werde? So schwer kann das ja auch nicht sein. Ein paar Leute hier werden mir wohl auch helfen .

Deine Tips werde ich logischerweise Berücksichtigen. Nen Vorschlag, welchen Mod ich damit behelligen soll?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Klingt interessant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hallo Doc,
> 
> ja genau Du, Du bist schuldig . Quatsch mit Sosse.
> Morgen Abend fange ich an. Mal gucken wann ich fertig werde? So schwer kann das ja auch nicht sein. Ein paar Leute hier werden mir wohl auch helfen .
> ...



Ich weiss das ich Schuldig bin, ich hatte dafür gesorgt daß das tote Meer jetzt Tod ist, Bananen krumm usw. 
Ich würde vielleicht sogar erstmal anfragen ob so etwas erwünscht ist und geduldet wird. Such dir einfach einen Mod aus, vielleicht Pokerclock wenn es um ev. Rechtsfragen geht?
Vielleicht könnte man noch Fachgebiete mit einfließen lassen usw.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Werde ich tun.

Danke Doc 

Sooo, Pokerclock hat ne nette PN bekommen . Mal abwarten.

Pokerclock hat gerade geantwortet. Er bespricht das mit seinen Kollegen und gibt mir dann Bescheid. Er fand das auch keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Stuntman1962 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hast Du schon eine Nachricht, wie das hier weitergeht?
Wenn man sich die Komplettzusammenstellungen durchliest, sind doch einige dabei, die gerne Hilfe beim Zusammenbau hätten.
Die Leute, die beim Zusammenbau helfen wollen, könnten doch in ihrem Profil die Postleitzahl mit einem Z für Zusammenbau( z.B. 47839 Z) angeben. So wüsste jeder, dass derjenige helfen würde.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hallo Freunde,     

Pokerclock und der Rest der Moderatorenbande haben grünes Licht gegeben .

Dann fange ich mal an. Muss gleich noch weg, kann alles ein bißchen dauern, aber wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht .

Bis späda
Rosigatton


----------



## coroc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Super


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Dann gute Reise und gute Besserung, und Rom wurde auch nicht in 7 Tagen niedergebrannt. Auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger kommt es wohl daher nicht an


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ist ja cool wünsche dir viel Spass beim schreiben


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Bin auch für so eine Liste 
Nur muss die Jemand erstellen und ein Moderator anpinnen lassen.


----------



## coroc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Das will er ja machen (lassen)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Dann leg los ich wäre dabei


----------



## ich111 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich würde auch mitmachen


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Sitze gerade das erstemal vor Excel . Mal schauen. Könnte was dauern, aber egal.

Bis gleich


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Am einfachsten wäre doch der Titel:

Helfer beim Zusammenbau/Hilfesuchende können hier anfragen!

Das ganze dann bei Komplette Rechner Zusammenstellung anpinnen.

Hier kann dann jeder mit seiner Postleitzahl nach Hilfe fragen. 
Derjenige, der aus dem Bereich kommt und helfen möchte antwortet dann. 

Vorher sollten natürlich die Regeln für Helfer und Hilfesuchenden festgelegt sein


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Titel habe ich : Die PCGH Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste. Ist einfach nur geklaut und passt mir so gar nicht .

Macht Ihr mal ein paar Vorschläge? Bitte! Bin selber auch am grübeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Die Problemlöser bei Montage und Co? Die helfende Hand bei PC Problemen? Kein Bild kein Ton ich vernichte es schon?


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Probleme bei Zusammenbau, Tuning, Modding? Hier wird Dir geholfen!!!

Naja, da bist Du orgineller Doc


----------



## shady1080 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Bitte auch Österreich berücksichtigen, würde mich für Vorarlberg anbieten!


----------



## coroc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Modding müsste man was seperates machen


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



shady1080 schrieb:


> Bitte auch Österreich berücksichtigen, würde mich für Vorarlberg anbieten!



Korrekt. Wird gemacht . Die Schweiz sollten wir vielleicht auch mitnehmen. Is ja Wurscht. Wer Hilfe anbietet, sollte in die Liste aufgenommen werden.

Wir können ja schlecht ein Casting veranstalten . Irgendwelche Luschen sollten da nicht rein, aber wie will man das kontrollieren?

Also, schon mal definitiv nach Postleitzahlen und nicht Alphabetisch, woll. Der Helfer sollte halt angeben, was er kann (ungefähr), was für Erfahrung er hat, Spezialgebiete.

Nur Zusammenbau, oder auch Softwarespezi, Moddingspezi, Fehlersuche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich würde die Liste vorerst nur auf Problemlösungen und Montage beschränken. Modding und Co würde zu schnell in den unerwünschten Bereich des Geld verdienens geraten.
Andere Länder kann man ja gerne aufnehmen soweit es dort jemanden gibt der helfen kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hast Recht Doc . Problemlösungen und Montage. Und ganz klar keine Tausch- oder Finanzinteressen. Völlig ausgeschlossen. Sobald einer sowas versucht, raus mit Sperre.


"Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser"  Wie wär´s damit?


----------



## coroc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Gute Idee
Wie siehts denn aus bei dir?


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ja Rosigatton, nur Problemlösung und Montage, das dürfte reichen.

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ Coroc

Ich arbeite am Titel 

Oder : "Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser in deiner Nähe"

Ist vielleicht ein Lektor im Forum?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Die gelben Engel der PCGH?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Na dann geht es ja voran!

@Rosigatton
Ich habe die PLZ 47839 / baue zusammen / Installiere Windows und wichtige Programme


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Finde "Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser" gar nicht soooo schlecht.???

@ Stuntman

Du bist auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Titel vorschlag
"Haste angst zum Zusammenschrauben, wir machen es dir"
oder
"PC Konfigurationszusammenbau örtliche Schrauber hilfe"
kategorie für Vorstellung
Preis
Entfernung (wie weit man maximal hinfährt)
Erfahrung
Zusammenbau reperatur
Online support (teamviewer oder anderes vpn tool)
Zeitangaben wann man kann, Absprache

mach ein Vorstellungsthread
wo man sich einträgt


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ byaliar

Nix Preis!!! Kein Kommerz!!! Keine Finanzinteressen, sonst ist das Ding direkt gestorben.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!

Ne warme Mahlzeit und Getränke sollten reichen!


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wer ist denn mit "Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser" als Titel einverstanden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Die PC Nothilfe oder die Hilfe für PC Anfänger?
Ein Preis gehört da nicht rein, da finanzielle Interessen draußen bleiben sollen. Wenn dürfte man höchstens Unkosten geltend machen. Ich wäre bei einer Problemlösung einer 3 tägigen Orgie nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich finde den Ttel gut. "Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser"


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die PC Nothilfe oder die Hilfe für PC Anfänger?
> Ein Preis gehört da nicht rein, da finanzielle Interessen draußen bleiben sollen. Wenn dürfte man höchstens Unkosten geltend machen. Ich wäre bei einer Problemlösung einer 3 tägigen Orgie nicht abgeneigt


 
Bin dabei


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wer ist denn mit "Die PCGH Montagehelfer und Problemlöser" als Titel einverstanden?



Ich weiß nicht, klingt irgendwie komisch. Ich würde es etwas "flapsiger" ausdrücken. Keine Ahnung, sowas wie "der PCGH Bastelverein [oder Bastler] - vor-Ort Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen"


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ist auch gut Softy!

 "Die PCGH Bastler"   - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen -
Für Suppe und Bier, da kommen wir!


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Jep, flapsiger ist gut.

"Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen"  sollen wir´s so nehmen?

@ Stuntman

Der ist sehr gut  Ich glaub, das ist es 

Ich muss jetzt mal 1-2 Stunden weg
Bis gleich Freunde


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Naja, auch ein alter Mann kriegt noch was hin.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wie Umsonst


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Für Suppe und *Bier*, da kommen wir!


 
Das ist Verherrlichung von Drogen bzw. suchtgefährdenden Substanzen. Dafür sind hier schon User gesperrt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@Softy
Ich meinte natürlich alkoholfreies Weizenbier!

@byaliar

Umsonst eben.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist Verherrlichung von Drogen bzw. suchtgefährdenden Substanzen. Dafür sind hier schon User gesperrt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Schaaaade

Muss jetzt los!!!


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

...Gerstenkaltschale?

Super Idee, Rosigatton!


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Aber die 3-tägige Orgie geht in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## bruchpilot94 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Die Idee ist 
Ich mach auch mit 
Ich kann: Zusammenbauen, Fehlersuchen und beim beheben helfen, Windoof Installieren und einrichten und Bios Einstellungen (inkl. OC) vornehmen.
Ich komme aus: 21255
EDIT:Ich hab auch schon Grakas geflasht u.ä.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Korrekt Bruchpilot. 

Wie schon geschrieben. Wird wohl etwas dauern. Wir müssen uns noch auf den Titel einigen, und dann sitze ich gerade das erste Mal vor Excel.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Wieso|Excel?|Mach|doch|einfach|eine|Tabelle

 so|wie|diese|hier||


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Titel? "Keine Angst vorm ersten Mal, wir sind auch ganz sanft! PC-Bau-Hilfe für Einsteiger"


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

@ Octo

Auch schön 

Juhu, da bin ich wieder.

Nix mit Excel. Einfach nen Thread gemacht mit nem bißchen Text. Guckt Euch das mal an, ob´s so okay ist und ich das Pokerclock zur Absegnung schicken kann.


*Hallo Leute,

*da sich viele User ihren PC von Shops  zusammenbauen lassen, haben wir uns entschlossen eine Liste zu  erstellen, in die sich Leute eintragen lassen können die bereit sind,  anderen Usern bei
der Montage und Problemlösung direkt vor Ort zu helfen.

Die Liste ist für Alle, die sich nicht trauen ihren PC selbst zusammenzubauen, oder andere Probleme mit ihrem Rechner haben.
Wer sich in die Liste eintragen lassen möchte, schreibt eine PN oder direkt in den Thread.

Wenn Ihr euch eintragen lassen wollt, verwendet bitte folgendes Schema :

Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ, Tel. etc.) | Nickname | welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung)

Das ganze ist eine reine Hilfeleistung ohne finanzielles Interesse!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Das wichtig würde ich weglassen und den Satz "Das ganze ist eine reine Hilfeleistung und wird nicht vergütet" oder so ähnlich, stehen lassen.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

So besser?

Sollte nicht darauf hingewiesen werden, das da nix mit tauschen und verkaufen läuft?

Soll ich das so mal Pokerclock zur Ansicht schicken?


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wenn Du das Ganze in einer Tabelle machen willst, wäre es geschickt, ein Schema vorzugeben, in dem gepostet werden soll. Dann kannst du es einfach mit Copy'n'Paste einfügen, also z.B.

"Bitte verwendet folgendes Schema, wenn Ihr Euch in die Liste eintragen lassen wollt:

Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird | Nickname | Kontaktmöglichkeiten | Welcher Service wird angeboten?

90210 | Beverly Hills | 25km | Freak | Private Nachricht oder ICQ Nr. soundos | Zusammenbau Luftkühlung und Problemsuche"

Dann kannst Du mit dem "table" Befehl eine Tabelle erstellen, und musst die Neuzugänge nur noch reinkopieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ softy genau, gute Idee....*hüstel* und für ganz Doofe nochmal bitte schreiben wie man den Strich hinbekommt ...*hüstel* 
also für mich habs vergessen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Alt Gr + <> Zeichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hallo Hardwarefreaks,

du möchtest einen PC nach eigenen Vorstellungen aber die linken Hände sind im Weg? Kein Problem hier sind wir, ein williger Haufen dich bei dem Vorhaben zu unterstützen. Entweder steht man hilfreich zur Seite oder baut den Rechenknecht in deinem Tipi zusammen. Auch bei hartnäckigen Problemen wird man versuchen helfend beizustehen.
Auch passionierte Schrauber sollen sich hier melden und eintragen lassen wenn die es schaffen einen PC unfallfrei zu bauen.
Also Leute traut euch

Vielleicht so in der Art?


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hab #63 nochmal editiert. So genehm?

@ Doc

Genau so


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ Dr Bakterius *kicher* stell dir mal deinen Text vor wie du ihn mit Flüstertüte vor einem Zirkuszelt unter das Volk bringst 

edit: ich bin ja auch kein Profi, nicht krum nehmen  +  sieht gut aus Rosi!


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Also schicke ich die Version jetzt mal Pokerclock zur Absegnung, oder noch irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wenn du meinst das es paßt deiner Meinung nach, dann hole dir den Segen.  Hätte gerne etwas lockerer vom Text sein können, aber ich bin ja nicht der Autor


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ Doc

Ich schicke Pokerclock 2 Versionen. Deine witzige und meine furztrockene


----------



## Quppi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

also ich bin für ne kombination aus beiden. frag mich nur bitte nicht wie die aussehen soll


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Jep, fände ich auch besser, als die f...trockene. Der Abend ist noch lang. Ich verbastel das gleich ein bißchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Dann viel Spass, ich mache jetzt erstmal Augenpflege


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Und nachher in alter Frische 

Neue Version!

*Hallo Hardwarefreaks,

*da sich viele User ihren PC von Shops  zusammenbauen lassen, haben wir uns entschlossen eine Liste zu  erstellen, in die sich Leute eintragen lassen können die bereit sind,  anderen Usern bei
der Montage und Problemlösung direkt vor Ort zu helfen. 

Du möchtest einen PC nach eigenen Vorstellungen aber die linken Hände  sind im Weg? Kein Problem hier sind wir, ein williger Haufen Dich bei  dem Vorhaben zu unterstützen. Entweder steht man hilfreich zur Seite  oder baut den Rechenknecht in deinem Tipi zusammen. Auch bei  hartnäckigen Problemen wird man versuchen helfend beizustehen.

Passionierte Schrauber sollen sich hier melden und eintragen lassen wenn  Sie es schaffen einen PC unfallfrei zu bauen. Also Leute, traut euch!!!


Die Liste ist für Alle, die sich nicht trauen ihren PC selbst zusammenzubauen, oder andere Probleme mit ihrem Rechner haben.
Wer sich in die Liste eintragen lassen möchte, schreibt eine PN oder direkt in den Thread.

Wenn Ihr euch eintragen lassen wollt, verwendet bitte folgendes Schema :

 Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird |  gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ, Tel. etc.) | Nickname | welche  Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung)

Das ganze ist eine reine Hilfeleistung ohne finanzielles Interesse! Auch Tauschgeschäfte sind hier definitiv verboten!


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich finde es gut


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Das sieht gut aus, wobei ich die Ausrufezeichen nur einzeln setzen würde. Das sind schließlich keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich find´s jetzt auch deutlich besser 

Jetzt ab zu Pokerclock?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Das kannst du Pokerclock schicken.

Aber hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass ausgerechnet Pokerclock gegenlesen muss?


----------



## drebbin (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würde in der Region dresden helfen, BIOS ssettings, Optimierung von Leistung und lautStärke, ProblemLösung sowie zusammenbau/ - stellung
Muss ich das genaue Schema jetzj hier Posten oder dir per pn schicken?


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ MangoKiwi

Ich hab den Doc gefragt, welchen Mod ich denn damit behelligen soll. Der meinte, vllt. Pokerclock. Pokerclock hat´s dann mit seinen Kollegen bequatscht.

Die Antwort von ihm :

es gab eine ausführliche Diskussionsrunde intern. 

Grundsätzlich scheint es keine Probleme mit der Liste zu geben.  Allerdings kann der Thread massiv mit unseren Forenregeln kollidieren,  wenn dort  von vornherein Geldsummen oder Tauschgegenstände im Spiel  sind. Unser  Vorschlag wäre daher: Im Startpost muss kenntlich gemacht  werden, dass nur kostenlose Dienste (auch kein Tausch) dort angeboten  werden dürfen.

Naja, und Powerclock "kann" Jura 

Ich schick´s ihm jetzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ MangoKiwi
> 
> Ich hab den Doc gefragt, welchen Mod ich denn damit behelligen soll. Der meinte, vllt. Pokerclock. Pokerclock hat´s dann mit seinen Kollegen bequatscht.
> 
> ...



Genau wegen der möglichen Rechtsverletzungen usw. hatte ich Pokerclock erwähnt.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hier hat sich ja reichlich was getan!
Wie ist denn jetzt der Titel des Threads?

47839 | Krefeld | bis km/fragt einfach an | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | Stuntman 1962 | Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Moin,

der Titel : Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen 

Könnte auch noch geändert werden, wenn gewünscht.

Habe gerade grünes Licht von Poker bekommen. Ob´s angepinnt wird, muss er nochmal mit seinen Kollegen bequatschen. Wenn´s nicht angepinnt wird, wär´s wohl sinnfrei, oder?

@ Doc

Hab Deinen Text einfach eingeschoben . So kann man das wenigstens lesen . Poker fands auch schön zu lesen . 

Hoffe, das wird angepinnt.


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Heißt das, wir können jetzt unsere Bewerbungen schreiben?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich weiss nicht. Hoffe ja, das Ding wird angepinnt. Wenn´s nicht angepinnt wird  , geht´s dann nicht unter?

Die Antwort von Poker heute Morgen : 

Hi,

liest sich gut. Erstelle den Thread ruhig. Wegen dem Pinn muss ich noch einmal mit den Kollegen quatschen.

Gruß
Pokerclock 						

Soll ich den Thread erstellen, oder noch warten wegen pinnen?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

hi rosi, 
ich würde sagen, dass du starten solltest, ganz normal und dann hoffen wir auf rege Teilnahme und dass es angepinnt wird 

edit sagt: dann würde ich den hier aber schließen lassen, sorgt sonst nur für Verwirrungen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Einfach erstellen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Moin caduzzz und Power,

ich warte noch ein paar Minuten. Doc, Softy, Thresh und so werden sich gleich hoffentlich auch melden.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich fände es schon wichtig, dass der Thread oben angepinnt wird. 
Was sollte das sonst bringen. 

Und für alle die, die Anderen helfen wollen, sollte klar sein, dass wir uns aus Spaß an der Sache zur Verfügung stellen.
Hier gibt es keine finanziellen Interessen. 

Dann könnten die Hilfesuchenden ja gleich zusammen bauen lassen oder in den PC-Laden gehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Jep Stuntman, sehe ich genau so . Keine finanziellen Interessen und keine Tauschgeschäfte. Wird aber auch drauf hingewiesen .

Was die Leute dann privat machen, ist deren Sache. Ja, wenn´s nicht angepinnt wird, halte ich das auch für ziemlich sinnfrei, weil´s dann höchstwahrscheinlich untergeht .


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Erstell ihn einfach. Wichtig ist er so oder so, ob gepinnt oder nicht.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Wenn er nicht gepinnt wird, müssen wir halt dafür sorgen, dass er immer oben steht!

Schnapszahl!


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Musst du jetzt nicht einen ausgeben?

Na gut, ich hau ihn raus


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@Rosigatton

Ich bin ein armer alter Schlucker!


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich auch 

Ist raus


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Ist raus


 was ist raus? Die anpinnung?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Nein ist noch nicht gepinnt. Aber der neue Thread ist schon mal da. Ob er dann angepinnt wird, müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Man sollte SSD Inastallation vielleicht nochmal seperieren


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*



coroc schrieb:


> Man sollte SSD Inastallation vielleicht nochmal seperieren


 
Hä? Wozu? Das meiste macht Windows 7 automatisch, den ganzen SSD-Einrichtungskram kann man sich sparen.


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Ich habs noch nie gemacht. Würdest du mich deine SSD einrichten lassen?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Nein, würde ich nicht. Wieso auch, bzw. was willst Du da groß einrichten? Vor der Installation auf AHCI umstellen, dazu muss keiner vor Ort sein.

Man kann die Liste dadurch auch zu sehr aufblähen, ich hätte dann gern den Eintrag, dass ich bei der Windows-Installation 3x auf "Weiter" klicken kann


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

@ Coroc

Ich hab´s auch noch nie getan . Das würde ich mir vorher auffen Zahn legen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html und noch ein paar Artikel/Anleitungen, und gut ist. Da hätte ich keine Bedenken, bei Dir hätte ich auch keine


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Hast du den Namen geändert?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Das ist hier nur noch der Diskussionsthread

Der andere ist hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Der Thread ist jetzt angepinnt!


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Soll dann hier nicht geclosed werden?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

Ich würde ihn für evtl. Fragen und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen lassen.

Das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist dass der Thread halt auf Nimmerwiedersehen in den Tiefen des Forums verschwindet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Soll dann hier nicht geclosed werden?



Du hast die Macht, aber ich würde den noch offen lassen falls sich irgendwo noch Fragen auftun.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

In Ordnung. Ich vermisse ein paar Leute. Wat is mit MangoKiwi, Thresh, Research usw.?

Muss ich die zwingen? 

Nun denn, mal abwarten.

Für "welche Hilfeleistung" eventüll noch ein paar Abkürzungen einfallen lassen? Obwohl, geht auch ohne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> In Ordnung. Ich vermisse ein paar Leute. Wat is mit MangoKiwi, Thresh, Research usw.?
> 
> Muss ich die zwingen?
> 
> ...



dann schreib die doch an, mich hast du ja auch gehetzt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Määääh Ich werde nicht vermisst
Schicke ihnen doch ne PN


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Ein bißchen Zeit gebe ich denen noch .

@ Power

Klar wirst Du vermisst


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2012)

Gute Arbeit Rosi!

Gruß


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

würde dann den hier auch mol closen, hmm?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (5. August 2012)

Warum sollte man den closen?
Das ist der Diskussionsthread zu den PCGH Bastlern. 
In dem angepinnten Thread melden sich die, die helfen wollen.
Hier kann man darüber diskutieren, was man vielleicht noch verbessern kann. 

@Rosigatton
z.B. wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn es noch eine Spalte gäbe, wenn man gerade mal im Urlaub ist.
So kann man dann sehen, ob der Helfende zur Zeit auch verfügbar ist. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Liste noch etwas überschaubar. Da könnte einige mal über ihren Schatten springen und sich eintragen!


----------



## Rosigatton (5. August 2012)

Moin Stuntman ,

bin völlig deiner Meinung. Wir lassen hier noch auf. Urlaubsspalte halte ich für nicht nötig. So süchtig (nach PCGH), wie die meisten hier sind, checken die immer Mal, was läuft .

Alles Andere wird dann eh über PN/Tel. etc. geklärt.

Bin momentan recht aggressiv am rekrutieren  . Kann mir einer vllt. erklären, wo Thresh ist? 

Ich könnte den ja einfach eintragen. Mache ich natürlich nicht. 

Quante und Sky würde ich natürlich auch gerne eintragen. True (Monkey) sowieso .


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kann mir einer vllt. erklären, wo Thresh ist?



Threshold habe ich schon gefragt. Der will nicht


----------



## coroc (5. August 2012)

sky is im Urlaub. Der sollte die Tage wiederkommen. Allerdings wird er das Gebiet Abdecken, dass ich mache


----------



## Stuntman1962 (5. August 2012)

Ihr könntet ja auch mal den Link in eure Signatur einfügen!


----------



## Rosigatton (5. August 2012)

@ Thresh, Quante, Sky, True etc.

Schade. Wer nicht will, der hat schon . Die (Leute) werden ihre Gründe haben. Auch wenn "wir" sie gerne dabei hätten .

Und wenn ich an den Witzbold (Doc Bak) in unseren Reihen denke, bekomme ich direkt ein Dauergrinsen .


----------



## coroc (5. August 2012)

ich denke sky wird kommen nur er ist im Urlaub. Quanti ist ja noch gesperrt oder? UNd hast du True gefragt?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. August 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich True gefragt habe ? Ich denke, ich werde auch keinen mehr fragen. Die sind alt genug (3x7, können mit Tinte schreiben).

Das Beste ist, die Liste läuft .

Und Quante, mit fast 60K gesperrt . Der Lümmel .


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. August 2012)

jaja , immer diese BÖSEN Mods die die User Sperren  

Aber wäre es evtl. nicht angebracht diesen Thread hier noch in dem Hilfe Thread zu verlinken ?
Dann wissen die Leute das sie hier die Verbesserungs Vorschläge einbringen können ?


----------



## coroc (6. August 2012)

Wir könnten ja mal Fragen, ob wir auch son Schriftzug wie Sysprofile User kriegen könnten

Meine Sig is ist zu voll für mehr


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> jaja , immer diese BÖSEN Mods die die User Sperren
> 
> Aber wäre es evtl. nicht angebracht diesen Thread hier noch in dem Hilfe Thread zu verlinken ?
> Dann wissen die Leute das sie hier die Verbesserungs Vorschläge einbringen können ?


 
Astrein Micky und Coroc 

Bei mir will das nicht in der Mitte bleiben.

Was mache ich denn schon wieder verkehrt? Das werde ich auch noch hinkriegen .


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Astrein Micky und Coroc
> 
> Bei mir will das nicht in der Mitte bleiben.
> 
> Was mache ich denn schon wieder verkehrt? Das werde ich auch noch hinkriegen .


 
Guggst Du Bildchen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2012)

Danke Micky .

Jep, ich kann mich schon dämlich anstellen . Habe ich ja mal gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## coroc (7. August 2012)

Achso, sky hat kein Bock


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2012)

Habe Sky und Thresh und True noch gar nicht gefragt. Werde ich nachholen.

War die letzten Tage etwas "unpässlich" .


----------



## Stuntman1962 (13. August 2012)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, dass Softy sich löschen lässt? War ein paar Tage nicht da und habe deshalb nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## coroc (13. August 2012)

Guck auf die ltzte Seite 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...e/170930-who-man-softy-man-9.html#post4470604


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Schade in der aktuellen Liste sind ja noch einige Löcher drin was die Abdeckung angeht, aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Das wird sich noch ändern . Ist doch immer noch jung. 

Ab und zu werde ich einfach "aggressiv rekrutieren" . Assimilieren. Widerstand ist zwecklos .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Naja es würde eventuell helfen wenn jeder der hier dabei ist den Thread in seiner Signatur verlinkt.
> Wenn man dann oft "Newbies" bei ihren Problemchen hilft, besteht eine kleine Chance das er auf diesen Thread hier aufmerksam wird und hier um Hilfe bittet.
> 
> Von alleine sucht niemand (vor allem neue) solch einen Thread.
> ...



Wäre eine Idee.

Nachtschwester ilsegard ähh Rosi, lasse den Hauptthread mal gelegendlich von einem Mod vom OT Zeugs zu befreien damit nur das dort steht was dort reingehört. Auch würde es helfen das man dort den Link hierher deutlicher kennzeichnet. Größere Schrift, Fett und andere Farbe


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. August 2012)

Feines Bildchen hasste jetzt eingebaut


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2012)

@ Micky

Ist der Avatar von GeForce-Lover .

@ Doc

Habe den Link nur größer hinbekommen  Muss reichen .

Heute haben sich ja mal eine Menge Leute eintragen lassen  . GeForce schrieb mir, das ein Artikel über die Liste in der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe ist .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Micky
> 
> Ist der Avatar von GeForce-Lover .
> 
> ...



dann wirst du ja berühmt


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2012)

@ Doc

dann werde ich vielleicht "Oberschwester"


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. August 2012)

Ja, genau, wir (oder eher Rosi) werden berühmt.
Hier noch mal die Links, die auch Rosi gekriegt hat: PCGHX-Forum: Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und PC-Problemen

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,10...me-Forum/News/​


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. August 2012)

Wir werden alle Berühmt


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2012)

hmm 

Ich verfolge jetzt diesen Thread schon eine ganze weile 
Find die Idee und Umsetzung recht gut  aber trotzdem muß ich mal ein wenig kritik üben.

Da ich beruflich mit OC zu tun habe bin ich doch überrascht darüber wieviel Leute sich das OC auf die Fahne schreiben.
Zum einen ist mir schleierhaft wie das funzen soll denn ein OC Ergebniss bei dem man weitgehenst garantieren kann das es funzt setzt einen erheblichen Zeitaufwand vorraus .(minimum mit stabi test 24 stunden)
Das ist mal nicht auf die schnelle gemacht.

Verstehen würde ich wenn da dann stehen würde "Einweisung in Overclocking"  aber so liest sich das als das man nur jemanden aus der Liste anrufen braucht , der kommt , und zack ist der Rechner übertaktet.
Und genau das ist schlichtweg unmöglich ....zumindest garantiert stabil.

Meiner meinung nach kann das mit dem OC eine menge Ärger bringen wenn es dann nämlich nicht funzt.

Ich würde mit diesem Punkt ein wenig sensibler umgehen zumal dabei auch einiges beschädigt werden könnte.
Wie sieht es in dem Fall mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen aus ? ....unterschreiben die Hilfesuchenden vorher eine Erkklärung das der Helfende nicht haftbar gemacht werden kann oder wie ?

Verflucht heißes Eisen was ihr hier anfasst .
Versau ich was in der richtung bei der Arbeit sind wir versichert aber wer trägt hier den Schaden falls einer entsteht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber in diesen Thread wird der eindruck vermittelt das alle die sich das hier auf´der fahne geschrieben haben das perfekt beherrschen und das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Hi True,

da könntest Du glatt Recht haben . Das sollte hier nochmal diskutiert werden. Wenn da nix bei rauskommt, könnte ich ja alle, die OC anbieten, kontakten, zwecks Abklärung.

Ein paar Leute haben ja geschrieben : Einführung in OC oder erweitertes OC. Ein bißchen noch abwarten, ob hier etwas passiert.

Da fallen mir halt direkt unsere "üblichen Verdächtigen" ein, auf deren Meinung ich besonderen Wert lege : Doc, Softy, Thresh .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. August 2012)

Ja, irgenwie hat True Recht.
Ich glaube, dass sollten wir nochmal alle genau abklären.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. August 2012)

Ja, einerseits abklären, aber wie ich schon mal hier irgendwo sagte: Ehrlichkeit. Wenn also User "nOOb1234" etwas hochgetaktet haben möchte, weil er es selber nicht kann sollte der Taktschwinger aber auch sagen was+wie futsch gehen könnte > mal abgesehen das ich das wie in dem gerade genannten Beispiel ziemlichen Quark finden würde User "nOOb" auch noch in seinem Schwanzvergleich zu unterstützen


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

Ja, guter Einwand von True  

Wie sieht das eigentlich grundsätzlich mit der Haftung bzw. dem Haftungsauschluss aus? Ich meine auch dem erfahrensten Bastler kann mal der Schraubendreher abrutschen und dabei über die Leiterbahnen des Boards schrammen, oder ähnliches 

Mir z.B. fällt ständig was runter, v.a. wenn ich nüchtern bin


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Frage : Trinken sie viel?  Antwort : Nö, das meiste verschütt ich .

Vielleicht sollte ich noch nen kleinen Text über die Liste setzten, in welchem auf die OC- und Haftungsproblematik hingewiesen wird?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. August 2012)

...muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass ich bei dem ganzen etwas zwiegespalten bin. Einerseits sind hier eine Menge netter User, die helfen möchten...andererseits kann immer mal irgendwie etwas kaputt gehen. Wenn jetzt alle "Schiß" bekommen, dass sie für alle Unfälle haftbar gemacht werden, dann stirbt die Liste bevor sie richtig los gelegt hat.

Oo, meine Sätze

Kurz: ich hoffe keiner macht etwas mutwillig beim Einbau Kaputt, dem "Auftraggeber" muss wiederum klar sein, dass ein Unfall den Besten passieren kann

edit: ja Rosi, sehr guter Vorschlag, gerade beim OC


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Noch ein paar Meinungen abwarten, und dann am besten den Doc beauftragen, etwas erfrischendes zu verfassen .


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. August 2012)

Ich denke aber mal das derjenige der absolut nicht Basteln kann sich eh nen Fertigrechner holt.

Wird meistens eh so ablaufen das der Hilfesuchende selbst baut und man aufpasst und erklärt wie was und wo genau hin gehört und die Bios/Uefi einstellungen vornimmt damit die Kiste erst mal läuft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2012)

Ich würde nie irgendwelche OC Ergebnisse anbiedern und immer erwähnen das es Abweichungen gibt und Gefahren möglich sind. Auch das man nicht einfach nur einen Schalter umlegt und das Ding verwandelt sich von Hein Mück in den Hulk.
Das mit der Haftung sollte man im Vorfeld klären mit seinem Klienten. Was das OC angeht sollte jeder nochmal in sich gehen ob er es als Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe anbietet oder generell macht oder es sogar aus der Dienstleistung streicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Jep micky, so sehe ich das auch. Klar soll der Hilfesuchende selber bauen. Ich nehme stark an, das will er auch, nur mit ein bißchen Unterstützung .


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. August 2012)

die meisten Fragen drehen sich ja hier auch beim erst zusammenbau um:

SATA-Kabel/Ports ; ATX Stromversorgung-20/24-4/8 Pol. ; Abstandshalter ; CPU-Kühler/WLP ; Lüfter-3/4 Pin ; ahci/SSD Einrichtung ; Bios/Uefi


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Also, ich werde noch 1-2 Sätze über die Liste setzen, in denen ich kurz auf die Haftungs- und OC Problematik hinweise. Dann sollte das Thema gegessen sein .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Also, ich werde noch 1-2 Sätze über die Liste setzen, in denen ich kurz auf die Haftungs- und OC Problematik hinweise. Dann sollte das Thema gegessen sein .



Kannste machen, wie schon erwähnt sollten die Parteien das im Vorfeld klären.

Generell erziehe ich die Leute zur Selbsthilfe und beim ersten schrauben schaue ich genau auf die Finger wie die mit Werkzeug etc. umgehen. Dann sieht man ob man einen Schrauber heranzüchtet oder sich der Helfende besser mit erhobene Hände in die Ecke stellt


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kannste machen, wie schon erwähnt sollten die Parteien das im Vorfeld klären.
> 
> Generell erziehe ich die Leute zur Selbsthilfe und beim ersten schrauben schaue ich genau auf die Finger wie die mit Werkzeug etc. umgehen. Dann sieht man ob man einen Schrauber heranzüchtet oder sich der Helfende besser mit erhobene Hände in die Ecke stellt


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2012)

mal noch mal ein Vorschlag von meiner seite 

Ich würde die Hilfe bei OC auf ..


"Einweisung in Overclocking" und/oder "Unterstützende Hilfe"  beschränken so das der Besitzter dabei selber Hand anlegt und somit der Helfende nicht der Verursacher im falle eines Schadens ist.

Denn selbst bei Haftungsausschluß ist immer noch zu beachten das der Auftraggeber auch volljährig sein muß.
Denn selbst wenn der sagt "mach mal ist mein Risiko" ist nicht gewährleistet das der Erziehungsberechtigte das genauso sieht und im schlimmsten Fall falls etwas kaputt geht dann den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt antritt


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

Ich überlege mir, was ich noch über die Liste setze. Hab nur mom nicht den Kopf dazu . Kommt ja auf 1-2 Tage nicht an.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. August 2012)

Schade ist, das die Signaturlänge auf 1000 Zeichen begrenzt ist, sonst wer der Thread-vor-ort-hilfe-link schon längst drin. 
Bei mir bitte noch Steam ([PCGHX] BautznerSnef) als   Kontaktaufnahme mit hinzufügen, danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> "Einweisung in Overclocking" und/oder "Unterstützende Hilfe"  beschränken so das der Besitzter dabei selber Hand anlegt und somit der Helfende nicht der Verursacher im falle eines Schadens ist.



Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee.
Ich hatte mir da (da ich auch OC angegeben habe) keine detaillierten Gedanken gemacht hinsichtlich Haftungsausschluss und langen Stabilitätstesteskapaden, da ich in solchen Systemen (falls überhaupt gewünscht) nur ein sehr zahmes OC ansetze, beispielsweise einen 2500K auf dauerhafte 4 GHz zu bringen ohne die Spannung anzuheben.
Eine kleine Einführung was ich da warum im BIOS/UEFI tue ist falls vom "Kunden" gewünscht da grundsätzlich dabei - den Rest kann er dann selbst machen (stärkeres OC mache ich nur bei engeren Freunden und auf ausdrückliche Anweisung und vorheriger Beratung was passieren kann).

Man sollte natürlich nicht bei fremden Leuten da einfach irgendwelche Multiplikatoren und Spannungen hochkloppen sondern einfach mit ein paar sanften Eingriffen eben das gewisse etwas an Mehrleistung noch erreichen ohne Verschleiß/Lautstärke/Stromverbrauch usw. groß zu beeinträchtigen... das ist auch der Grund warum ich bei mir "Optimierung" dabei stehen habe, genau das ist dabei gemeint: ein bisschen mehr Flops pro Watt und sone


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2012)

@ Alki

Jep, das liest sich gut  Werde im Laufe der Woche etwas zur Liste hinzufügen (bezüglich Haftung/OC etc.).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2012)

OC sollte wie Casemodding und Co nicht direkt aufgeführt sein, da es ja auch dem Sinn des Threads widerspricht. Wer keinen Nagel in die Wand bekommt braucht kein schöner wohnen. Die Geschichte mit der Haftung meinte ich ja mal angesprochen zu haben


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2012)

@Rosi

Ja - am besten eine kleine Zusammenfassung über den Haftungsausschluss insgesamt, denn wenn du beispielsweise beim Einbau der Grafikkarte was kaputt machst kannste auch in Teufels Küche kommen... ohne je beim OC angekommen zu sein.

Man sollte im Thread klarstellen, dass trotz aller Mühe wenn doch irgendetwas passiert der Zusammenbauer nunmal nicht der Dumme sein darf (ich setze mal voraus, dass alle die in der Liste sind erfahren genug sind dass so etwas normalerweise nie vorkommen sollte/Vorsatz ohnehin ausgeschlossen ist aber sicher ist sicher).

Wenns ums OC geht sollte man bei jedem der es eingetragen hat die von Monkey vorgeschlagene Änderung vornehmen und es vielleicht "Overclocking-Beratung" oder ähnlich nennen. Dann kann der Kunde hinsichtlich OC eine Erklärung erhalten und man kanns ihm auch mal direkt am System mit sehr harmlosen Einstellungen zeigen wie was funktioniert.
Dadurch wird nichts beschädigt und der Eigentümer kann später auf eigene Gefahr Hand anlegen wenn er es wünscht, falls dann wieder was unklar ist gibts ja noch das Forum - denn dann kennt man sich ja.

So sollte man eigentlich alle ähm schwierigen Sachverhalte geklärt haben.

PS: Mit Haftungsausschluss und dem ganzen Rechtskram kenne ich mich nicht gut aus, wenn du das in den Startpost reinschreibst sollte es aber schon fundiert sein... ich würde behaupten da könnte dir Pokerclock sein gefühlt unbegrenztes Rechtswissen anbieten wenn du nett nachfragst.


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. August 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Rosi
> 
> Ja - am besten eine kleine Zusammenfassung über den Haftungsausschluss insgesamt, denn wenn du beispielsweise beim Einbau der Grafikkarte was kaputt machst kannste auch in Teufels Küche kommen... ohne je beim OC angekommen zu sein.
> 
> ...


Mich würde es interessieren, ob ich auch als Minderjähriger teilnehmen darf/kann/soll. Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile sicherlich genug. (4 PCs zusammengeschraubt, konfiguriert, insgesamt schon unglaubliche 7 PCs verwaltet und PCGH-Heft Knowledge.)


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2012)

@ Raketenjoint

Ich bin sehr dafür, das Du mitmachst . Sicherheitshalber deine Eltern informieren und sie mal auf PCGH schauen lassen .

Das werde ich auch mit einbringen in der Liste (Minderjährige).

Und Pokerclock wird um Rat gebeten .


----------



## coroc (27. August 2012)

Ok, dann makier mich auch mal als minderjährig...


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Raketenjoint
> Ich bin sehr dafür, das Du mitmachst . Sicherheitshalber deine Eltern informieren und sie mal auf PCGH schauen lassen .
> Das werde ich auch mit einbringen in der Liste (Minderjährige).
> Und Pokerclock wird um Rat gebeten .


Gute Idee. Aber meine Eltern halten nicht viel von meinem Hobby. Ich habe schon genug Zeit damit verschwendet/hocke zu viel vorm PC. Aber es macht mir halt einfach Spaß.
Im nächsten Punkt werden sie damit kommen, dass ich schon meine eigene Hardware mit meiner Wakü geschrottet habe. (Trotz Leck war sie aber nicht schuld.  Flüssigmetall ist halt nicht zu unterschätzen.)
Wie willst du dort hinkommen?
Wer bezahlt die Unkosten?
Was bekommst du dafür?/Was hast du davon?
Was ist, wenn du etwas beschädigst? Wer zahlt den Schadensersatz?
...
Mein Vater hatte bis in meine Kindheitszeit gerne mit Hardware und Software hantiert (Ich dagegen interessierte mich wenig für die ganzen grauen Kabel). Heute nimmt er Server/Prüfstände in Betrieb und muss sich mit deren Problemen abplagen. Mittlerweile ist er der Meinung, dass das vergeudete Zeit wäre. Klar, ich muss zugeben, dass das Komplizierte, Langwierige und Nervige die Fehlersuche ist.
Irgendwie wird es Zeit, dass ich erwachsen bin und meine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen kann. Ich bin ja sowieso schon alleine im Haus von 6-20 Uhr und muss den Haushalt managen, Essen machen, bügeln, ...
Ich werden ihnen noch so viele gute Gründe nennen können und sie beschwichtigen: die Meinung bleibt am Ende gleich, da sie mir ja sowieso nicht richtig zuhören (XXX, räume die Spülmaschine mal aus! - Habe ich schon. - Keine Widerworte! ) und Eltern (glücklicherweise und leider) oft stur sind.
Trotzdem werde ich es mal versuchen. 
Eine Rechtsberatung von Pokerclock wäre wirklich interessant. Vielleicht kann er ja so etwas wie die AGB für diese Liste erstellen, damit von Anfang an alles geklärt wird. Damit wird vermutlich viel Ärger erspart bleiben. Machen wir Mindfactory, Arlt und Co Konkurrenz! 

Zur Liste: Wäre es nicht viel übersichtlicher, für die verschiedenen Bereiche einzelne Spalten zu erstellen? Dann werden die Bereiche, die unterstützt werden, angekreuzt und fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

Der Sinn dieser Aktion war eigendlich den Leuten die Angst vor dem Eigenbau zu nehmen, weil die sich nicht auskennen oder niemanden im Dunstkreis haben der aus Einzelteilen einen funktionierenden PC bastelt anstatt einen Hochdruckreiniger. Im Normalfall würde ich ja sagen das eine bestehende Haftpflichtversicherung greift, wobei der Bereich des Gefälligkeitsschaden einem Magenschmerzen bereiten könnte da in dem Bereich ja gerne Mißbrauch getrieben wird. Es ist jetzt natürlich die Frage ob man sich für den Fall der Fälle einen Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben lassen sollte?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2012)

Ich habe "Pokerclock" ne PN geschickt, in der ich ihn darum gebeten habe, ab "True Monkeys" Beitrag mal drüberzuschauen und uns nen Tip zu geben . Der wird sich bestimmt bald dazu äussern.


----------



## coroc (27. August 2012)

Gute Idee. Ich glaub, wenn ich gebraucht würde, würde ich sagen, wie man es machen muss, und nur im Notfall sebst eingreifen. Beim sagen kann man nämlich deutlich weniger falsch machen


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2012)

Moin die Herren, 

zum Thema Haftung:

Ich denke es sollte klar sein, dass Haftungsfragen immer vor der Hilfstätigkeit vollständig geklärt werden sollten. Sind Minderjährige im Spiel immer (!) mit den Eltern bzw. gesetzlichen Vormund in Kontakt treten und mit denen alles abklären, was einem aus rechtlicher Sicht wichtig erscheint, insbesondere wer für Schäden durch Montagefehler oder OC-Versuche einsteht. Ebenfalls wichtig: Sämtliche etwaige Gewährleistungsansprüche vorher ausschließen (ja das gibt es nicht nur bei Kaufverträgen und die können per AGB nicht ausgeschlossen werden). Von einer vorformulierten AGB halte ich nichts, da eine etwaige Haftung vom AGB-Steller nicht vollständig ausgeschlossen werden kann. Einzelvertraglich genießt man da mehr Freiheiten, weswegen jeder immer für sich selbst so etwas vereinbaren sollte. Man kann im Vornherein auch nicht so genau sagen, was für eine Vertragsart vorliegt. Das kommt stark auf die gewünschte Tätigkeit an. Von Auftrag über Werkvertrag bis Dienstleistung ist alles drin. Die Mehrheit wird aber ein Auftragsverhältnis darstellen, da unentgeltlich und der Rechtsbindungswille durchaus vorhanden sein kann. Es ist also keine bloße Gefälligkeit (Nachbarschaftshilfe etc.).

Ich schlage eine Check-Liste vor, was alles so rechtlich "geklärt" werden sollte:



Minderjährige Helfer oder Hilfesuchender: Immer mit den Eltern oder dem gesetzlichen Vormund in Kontakt treten und die ersuchte Hilfe durchsprechen und Haftungsfragen klären. Genehmigung der/des Eltern/Vormunds einholen, gegebenenfalls schriftlich fixieren
Durchsprechen wer für was in wie weit haftet (Montagefehler, fehlgeschlagene OC-Versuche, Unfälle auf dem Weg zum Hilfesuchenden etc.)
Festhalten, dass der gewünschte Erfolg (z.B. OC-Ergebnisse) nicht zwingend vom Hilfegeber erreicht werden muss.
Gewährleistungsansprüche auf erbrachte Hilfeleistung ausschließen, quittieren lassen.
Keine vorgefertigte AGB verwenden. Alles einzeln durchsprechen.
Unentgeltlich arbeiten. Etwaigen Aufwendungsersatz vorher vereinbaren (Fahrtkosten). Darauf achten, dass dieser in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit der Hilfeleistung steht. Aus dem Aufwendungsersatz keine indirekte Bezahlung machen.
Sämtlichen Schriftverkehr aufheben (E-Mails, Fax etc.)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. August 2012)

Ja, das sollten wir so machen, danke Pokerclock.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2012)

Danke Dir, Pokerclock .

Ich würde die Checkliste gerne einfach übernehmen  Einwände?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. August 2012)

Nöö, ich finde das is gut erklärt und verständlich.
Ich würd´s so übernehemen.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (27. August 2012)

Ich hab auch keine Einwände 
und bin dafür


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2012)

Kurz und schmerzlos angeheftet .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

Damit dürfte dann ja alles geklärt sein für die Massen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2012)

Jep, sehe ich auch so. Das sollte reichen .


----------



## FreezerX (1. September 2012)

Hat schon jemand wem aufgrund des Threads helfen dürfen? Wenn ja, bei was?


----------



## slimkd (2. September 2012)

ähm irgendwwie überlese ichs oder finds nicht, es geht hier schon im prinzip um unentgeltliche hilfeleistung, oder? wenn ja, dann find ich die idee ganz großartig!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2012)

Jep, ein Essener durfte/darf 2 identische Gamer-PCs zusammenschrauben. Einen für den Typ, den anderen für dem Typ seine Freundin . Da bekommt die Perle nen identischen PC. Cooler Typ .

Der Essener war leider nicht ich .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

slimkd schrieb:


> ähm irgendwwie überlese ichs oder finds nicht, es geht hier schon im prinzip um unentgeltliche hilfeleistung, oder? wenn ja, dann find ich die idee ganz großartig!



Genau das ist der Sinn der Aktion, so könnten die Leute PCs bis in letzte Detail den Wünschen entsprechen und die Leute würden sogar dabei was lernen ( wenigstens bei einigen Leuten wo ich es weiß )


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jep, ein Essener durfte/darf 2 identische Gamer-PCs zusammenschrauben. Einen für den Typ, den anderen für dem Typ seine Freundin . Da bekommt die Perle nen identischen PC. Cooler Typ .
> 
> Der Essener war leider nicht ich .


 
Na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Ja, aller Anfang is schwer, aber es läuft


----------



## st.eagle (3. September 2012)

hey leute,

tolle idee, da war für mich schnell klar, dass ich mitmache. 

mir ist aufgefallen, dass in der rubrik "welche hilfeleistung" eine enorme anzahl an begriffen, deutsche sprache macht´s möglich , sich entwickelt hat, die auch imho zur großen verwirrung, vor allem unter greenhorns, führen kann! ebenso hat es schon längere diskussion bzgl. OC gegeben. das könnte man vermeiden, wenn man sich auf festgelegte begriffe beschränken würde:

z.b.:

konfiguration - zusammenstellung der komponenten, die den nutzungsanforderungen des interessenten entspricht. ähnliche begriffe: zusammenstellung, planung. beratung bzgl auf- und umrüstung inbegriffen.
kaufberatung - die in der konfiguration vorhandenen komponenten zum möglichst geringen preis erwerben. welche shops, wie den einkauf splitten, versandkosten sparen, also rund um money!!! 
zusammenbau - schrauben, also die handwerklichen tätigkeiten. wobei ich´s hier ähnlich halten würde wie doc: machen lassen, grobmotoriker und klavierspieler in die ecke stellen!  hier würde ich auch auf- und umrüsten zuzählen.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

Bin immer eifrig dabei, die Anzahl der Begriffe zu limitieren/beschränken. Ein paar sind noch dabei, die nen etwas längeren Text haben. Auf jeden Fall erhält die Liste regelmäßigen Zuwachs  .


----------



## st.eagle (6. September 2012)

so war´s auch von mir gedacht, dass du als oberste kontrollstelle die begriffsvielfalt im zaume hälst!


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

Ich versuche es . Mal schauen. Demnächst nochmal die Vielfalt überarbeiten. Bin regelmäßig am korrigieren .


----------



## Stuntman1962 (6. September 2012)

Ich hab es ja gesagt, lass mit Abkürzungen arbeiten!
Du wolltest ja nicht hören.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

Oooch, geht doch auch so . Werde eventüll noch ein bißchen ändern. Das meiste ist doch ok. Lukü, Wakü. OC etc. Für "Windowsinstallation" einfach Win7, oder Win8 .


----------



## coroc (6. September 2012)

Wer will den Win8? 

Ich bin für Win allgemein! Vlt. nochmal sowas wie linux? Ich mein für Office würds ja auch reichen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Wer will den Win8?
> 
> Ich bin für Win allgemein! Vlt. nochmal sowas wie linux? Ich mein für Office würds ja auch reichen?



Ich bin bin für Win 8, habe ja auch Vista und Me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (6. September 2012)

Kriegt du aber nicht , Mr. Schrottwindoof


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Kriegt du aber nicht , Mr. Schrottwindoof



Werde ich wohl du wandernde Handtasche. Früher oder später hab ich hier jemanden mit so etwas auf dem Rechner bei mir, da ist es nicht verkehrt es zu kennen. Ich werde die Kosten mir sponsern lassen. Bei Vista und Win 7 waren es ca 4 Wochen nach dem Erscheinungstermin das ein Patient auf meinem Tisch lag.


----------



## FreezerX (6. September 2012)

Mit dem Windows 7 Explorer in Windows 8 sieht man Metro nicht mehr und hat den normalen Startbutton wieder. Übrig bleiben die guten Veränderungen unter der Haube.

(Weitere) Finale Spielebenchmarks sollten noch abgewartet werden, aber mit Win7-Explorer finde ich Windows 8 gut.


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2012)

Soooo viele Leute  Man könnte ja schon fast eine Firma gründen 
Bezahlt werden wir dann von Asus etc weil wir deren Produkte empfehlen


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin bin für Win 8, habe ja auch Vista und Me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Du benutzt noch Vista und willst Sieben überspringen richtig?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (10. September 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass Windows 8 nicht schwerer zu installieren ist, als/wie (ich lerne das irgendwie nicht mehr) die vorherigen Windowsversionen.
Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall erst mal bei Windows 7.
Ich finde es übrigens sehr erfreulich, dass die 4er Postleitzahlen in unserem Bastelthread so langsam zunehmen!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2012)

Naja, von der Installation fand ich 7 einfacher... Vllt. bin ich aber einfach nur zu blöd für Fortschritt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du benutzt noch Vista und willst Sieben überspringen richtig?


Nö, ich nutze auf dem Hauptrechner Win7 und XP, auf dem 2. Vista + XP usw.. Dann habe ich noch Win 2000, Me und NT4 im Angebot neben 98SE.


> Ich finde es übrigens sehr erfreulich, dass die 4er Postleitzahlen in unserem Bastelthread so langsam zunehmen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In manchen Bereichen ist man John Rambo


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

Komm schon Doc, der erste Teil (Rambo)war okay .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Komm schon Doc, der erste Teil (Rambo)war okay .


Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich den nochmal sehen wollen, den könnte ich Rückwärts mitsprechen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

So oft habe ich den nicht gesehen . Wollte immer "Full Metal Jacket" sehen. Habe ich ewig nicht auf deutsch gekriegt, bis ich die Schnau..ze voll hatte, und mir das Orginal ausgeliehen habe. So häufig gesehen, bis ich den Text/Slang ziemlich komplett verstanden habe .


----------



## target2804 (11. September 2012)

Ich hatte mal apocalypto ohne englischen Untertitel  da versteht man, auch wenn man will, Garnichts mehr.


----------



## coroc (11. September 2012)

Und hat das was mit dem Thema zu tun? Eher nein, oder?

Mal ne Frage: gabs intressenten an unser Angebot?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

Klar gibt´s Interessenten. Bekomme wohl nicht immer Bescheid wenn Jemand um Hilfe gebeten wird, weiss aber z.B. das Fatalii schon 2 identische Gamer-PCs basteln durfte. Gerade eben hat ein Bärliner nach der Liste gefragt und Bärlin ist ja ganz gut abgedeckt .


----------



## coroc (11. September 2012)

Joa. Wär halt schn cool wenn der Betroffen dann ein kurzes Statemant abliefern könnte


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö, ich nutze auf dem Hauptrechner Win7 und XP, auf dem 2. Vista + XP usw.. Dann habe ich noch Win 2000, Me und NT4 im Angebot neben 98SE.



Ich habe einen Desktop Rechner und ein Notebook. wozu brauchst du so viele Rechner?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

Find ich auch, wie wärs denn mit einer Meldung bei Rosigatton wenn einer eine Anfrage bekommt? Derjenige der die Anfrage gescickt hat könnte sich auch an den Rosi melden und sagen wie er den ZusammenBauer fand.
Und der Rosi sagt das dann hier im Diskussionsthread


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

Geschmeidige 10280 Hits finde ich schonmal  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Ich denke aber das vielen so das Vertrauen fehlt. Wer würde mir denn einen Rechner in die Hand drücken bzw mich zu sich einladen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (11. September 2012)

Bei dir  Würde ich ja auch nicht tun 

(Ich kanns aber auch)

Mein bedenken ist eher, das sich viele wundern wenn ein 15 Jähriger or der Tür steht


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Bei dir  Würde ich ja auch nicht tun
> 
> (Ich kanns aber auch)
> 
> Mein bedenken ist eher, das sich viele wundern wenn ein 15 Jähriger or der Tür steht



Naja, ich denke aber, dass die meisten, die Hilfe brauchen, genau in dem Alter sind 

'N Kumpel hat das dieses Jahr mit 17 (unter meiner Aufsicht) auch alleine gemacht... Jetzt würde er es wohl alleine machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Naja Kumpel, aber hier hat man sich vielleicht ein bis zweimal geschrieben und nicht jeder will Fremde in seinem möbliertem Bombenkrater


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


My Home is my Castle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

Gerade die Kiddies sind doch mit PC groß geworden . Klar sollte das abgesprochen werden wenn Jemand minderjährig ist. Mir hat 2008 der 15jährige Freund der Tochter meinen ersten Knecht zusammengeschraubt. Der Typ ist voll fit .


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Gerade die Kiddies sind doch mit PC groß geworden . Klar sollte das abgesprochen werden wenn Jemand minderjährig ist. Mir hat 2008 der 15jährige Freund der Tochter meinen ersten Knecht zusammengeschraubt. Der Typ ist voll fit .



"Darf ich um die Hand Ihrer Tochter anhalten?" "Ja, aber nur, wenn Sie in der Lage sind, ein PC funktionstüchtig zusammenzuschrauben" 


Gerade bei der jungen Generation ist es so, dass sie entweder gar keine Ahnung haben oder sehr viel (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung).


----------



## coroc (11. September 2012)

Japp. Kenn ich. Deswegen ist man auch dumm oder vollnerd , ne zwischenstufe gibts nicht 

Hier, sowas poste ih dann gleich immer mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

Der Freund der Tochter ist spitze. Hat auch nen Sahneladen in Essen für die Ausbildung erwischt. Top-Chef und er ist immer noch begeistert von der Firma. Lernt da noch ohne Ende .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Freund der Tochter ist spitze. Hat auch nen Sahneladen in Essen für die Ausbildung erwischt. Top-Chef und er ist immer noch begeistert von der Firma. Lernt da noch ohne Ende .


 Ist doch gut fuer sie.

Ich frag mich auch wie Erwachsenen reagieren werden, wenn da so ein Jugendlicher steht der ihr 1000€ Hardware zusammenbauen soll, aber eigentlich denke ich das mehr Kinder Ahnung von PCs haben als Erwachsene weil sie einfach damit gross geworden sind


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Gerade die Kiddies sind doch mit PC groß geworden . Klar sollte das abgesprochen werden wenn Jemand minderjährig ist. Mir hat 2008 der 15jährige Freund der Tochter meinen ersten Knecht zusammengeschraubt. Der Typ ist voll fit .


 
naja , dem kann & will ich nicht zustimmen. 
Ich Denke mal das Leute in Doc´s und meinem Alter wohl eher mit den Rechner incl. Hardware grosgeworden sind.
Damals musste man sich noch den Ram aufs Mobo löten um 16kb mehr zu haben usw.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> naja , dem kann & will ich nicht zustimmen.
> Ich Denke mal das Leute in Doc´s und meinem Alter wohl eher mit den Rechner incl. Hardware grosgeworden sind.
> Damals musste man sich noch den Ram aufs Mobo löten um 16kb mehr zu haben usw.



Bei mir leider nein, der 1. PC war ein P II 233 ( Zwangskauf ) und davor hat mich das Zeugs nicht interessiert. Mein Bekannter ist so ein Heimchen und hatte alles von der Pike auf mitgemacht.


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei mir leider nein, der 1. PC war ein P II 233 ( Zwangskauf ) und davor hat mich das Zeugs nicht interessiert. Mein Bekannter ist so ein Heimchen und hatte alles von der Pike auf mitgemacht.


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2012)

Zwischenruf:
Wurde einer von den selbsternannten Helfern hier eigentlich schon mal kontaktiert von jmd zur inAnspruchnahme von basteldiensten?^^
Bei mir im Osten brauch nämlich scheinbar niemand Hilfe


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Mich würden auch mal die Anzahl der bisherigen von "uns" gebauten PCs interssieren


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

Also, Rosi maéinte ein Essener hätte 2 identisceh PC´s bauen dürfen. Der Essener war leider nicht er


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Also, Rosi maéinte ein Essener hätte 2 identisceh PC´s bauen dürfen. Der Essener war leider nicht er


 Muss bitter fuer ihn sein
Wenn er es weiß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

er weiß es, er hats mir erzählt


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

hab gestern einen kontaktiert der mir nen cpu kühler drauf hauen kann


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Wen?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Mich würden auch mal die Anzahl der bisherigen von "uns" gebauten PCs interssieren


 
Könnte ja dann auch als eine Art Referenzliste mit in die Übersicht genommen werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Könnte ja dann auch als eine Art Referenzliste mit in die Übersicht genommen werden.


 das wäre eine gute Idee


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2012)

Ist doch Quatsch, Referenzliste (Wer wieviele wann für wen etc.) . Guckt euch die Hits an, und wie lang die Liste schon geworden ist .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. September 2012)

Seh ich so wie Rosi. Das macht das ganze dazu noch unübersichtlicher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2012)

Noch irgendeine Liste? Nö, wichtig ist das Ergebnis der Aktion und nicht wer hat die meisten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2012)

Mir gehts nicht darum wer die meisten hat, ich faende es nur interessant zu erfahren wie vuele insgesamt gebaut wurden


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2012)

Eine Art Counter? Nen Thread starten, in dem alle aufgerufen werden sich zu melden, die schon geholfen haben, damit ich am Ende der Liste die Anzahl eintragen kann?


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. September 2012)

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele sich helfen lassen, aber drumm bitten das es nicht breit getreten wird.

also in dem sinne ist so ne Liste fürn popo.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2012)

@ Micky

Korrekt Micky. Nix Counter. Die Liste soll laufen und gut is .

Glückwunsch nachträglich zum ersten K   
Auf´s nächste.


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

soll auch kein wettbewerb werden, sondern eine stille und unverbindliche hilfeleistung.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2012)

Habe mir auf Luxx nochmal das "Orginal" angekuckt. Am Ende der Liste stehen ein paar Beurteilungen, von denen, die um Hilfe ersucht haben. Wenige. 

Bin auch targets Meinung .


----------



## coroc (21. September 2012)

Stimmt. Ist ja doof wenns heißt, ich kann das aber besser als du und ich war viel schneller...


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

Zumal ich denke, dass jeder, der sich in die Liste einträgt, einen PC bauen kann. Wozu dann der Vergleich? Es geht darum, Usern zu helfen. Wer in der Nähe wohnt und angefragt wird, sollte das als großes Vertrauen betrachten und auch mit respekt behandeln und sich nicht damit brüsten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2012)

es soll ja nicht da stehen wer Hilfe bekommen hat und von wem sondern nur wie vile insgesamt gebaut wurde.
Derjenige könnte dem ROsi ne PN schicken und der trägt das dann ein, wäre aber sehr viel arbeit fuer ihn
Ich sehs aber ein wenn jeder gegen mich ist


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2012)

Wäre blöd, wenn sich nur ein paar Leute melden und die meisten eben nicht. Dann stände da eine geringe Zahl, obwohl es wahrscheinlich viel mehr sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wäre blöd, wenn sich nur ein paar Leute melden und die meisten eben nicht. Dann stände da eine geringe Zahl, obwohl es wahrscheinlich viel mehr sind.


 Ok, verstanden war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich sehs aber ein wenn jeder gegen mich ist


 
Niemand ist gegen dich!

Es müssen aber halt auch die Pro und Contras überlegt werden. Aufwand und Nutzen sprechen halt dagegen.
Habe mich auch überzeugen lassen


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich sehs aber ein wenn jeder gegen mich ist


 

wie gesagt , niemand ist gegen jemanden.
Hier hat nur die Vernunft und das Alter Entschieden !


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> wie gesagt , niemand ist gegen jemanden.
> Hier hat nur die Vernunft und das Alter Entschieden !


 War ja auch nur ein spass
Mittlerweile habt ihr mich auch ueberzeugt

@micky wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> War ja auch nur ein spass
> Mittlerweile habt ihr mich auch ueberzeugt
> 
> @micky wie alt bist du denn?


 

69


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> 69


 Und du weißt wie ein PC angeht?!?  Respekkkkkt


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Und du weißt wie ein PC angeht?!?  Respekkkkkt


 

 früher haben wir die Platinen selber zusammen gelötet , da könnt Ihr nur aus dem Museum von lesen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> früher haben wir die Platinen selber zusammen gelötet , da könnt Ihr nur aus dem Museum von lesen


 Ich mag keienMussen die sind zu langweilig
Du weißt ja nicht mal wie alt ich bin


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. September 2012)

muss man ja ned wissen


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. September 2012)

@ 
*Rosigatton* 


setz bei mir im Kontakt mal lieber noch meinen Skype ein. selber wie mein Nick hier.

könnte sein das mich dies Apple Geilen Mods hier noch bannen


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2012)

Hätte noch eine Anregung: Bin der Meinung, dass man, ähnlich wie beim marktplatz, eine gewisse "auflage" schaffen sollte, die erfüllt sein muss, bevor man sich hier eintragen kann. sehe momentan ganz viele, die 2 Tage registriert sind und sich hier eintragen lassen. Das ist ja generell gut, wenn engagement da ist, allerdings finde ich, dass eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit da sein sollte, bzw. ne gewisse anzahl von posts. a) um sicherzugehen, dass derjenige sich nicht einfach nur registriert und dann für immer afk ist, und b)um failer zu vermeiden, die sich hier eintragen, etv. beim Bau nur mist bauen etc..
generell kann man das ja nie ganz ausschließen, aber so denke ich kann man da eine gewisse basis schaffen.
ich sag ganz ehrlich: ich würd meinen pc nicht von einem bauen lassen, der hier erst 3 tage registriert ist und evt. nur 3 posts hat und in 1 davon wissen wollte, welches system er kaufen soll.

ist net böse gemeint


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2012)

Wie soll man es denn festmachen? Der Hilfesuchende schreibt ihn an und wenn er nicht überzeugt ist kann er es bleiben lassen. Selbst ich könnte ein Blindgänger sein wie jeder andere hier. Die Frage wäre auch ob es möglich wäre hier es für gewisse User auszublenden was auch bei den Hilfesuchenden dann ja nicht auffindbar wäre.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2012)

Ich verstehe target, sehe das aber wie Doc. Das war ganz am Anfang auch mal Thema (Qualifikation/Bewerbung ). Ich glaube immer noch an "das Gute" im Schrauber  .

@ target 

Ich weiss, das das nicht böse gemeint ist. Habe Dich nie gesehen, aber, ich kenne dich  Spatzl  (Rein Sexuell)


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Oktober 2012)

[PCGHX] BautznerSnef führt ins Forum statt nach Steam.

Update: [PCGHX] BautznerSnef
*Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird
*Egal, da nur abholung möglich.  (Laufen ist grad ganz schlecht)


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Bautzi

Müsste jetzt funzen .


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke Rosi.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. November 2012)

Hat sich eigentlich schonmal jemand bei euch gemeldet? Bei mir ist noch nix angekommen


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht . Irgendwann stehn´se auffe Matte .


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2012)

Moin Rosi,

kannst du mich bitte aus der Liste rausnehmen? Danke.


----------



## Otep (23. November 2012)

hi Leut,

habe mal ne Umfrage gestartet ob man da ganze über PCGH nicht "offiziell" einbinden kann...

der Hilfebutton


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie fehlt mir ein wenig die Resonanz der Hilfesuchenden hier. Ist bei irgendwem hier mal eine Anfrage eingegangen?


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht... zumindest nicht aufgrund des Threads hier


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Schade eigentlich. Wo doch so viel Aufwand für die Liste betrieben wurde. Ich hatte mir davon jedenfalls mehr versprochen.


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich finde es auch schade... denke aber das es auch daran liegt das es nicht wirklich bekannt ist das es so was gibt


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Ja ich finde es auch schade... denke aber das es auch daran liegt das es nicht wirklich bekannt ist das es so was gibt


 
Wir müssten uns mal überlegen, wie wir das ganze ohne viel Aufwand weiter publizieren und bekannt machen können.


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Na meine Idee mit dem "Hilfebutton" hat sich ja im Sand verlaufen...
Wirklich Resonanz kam dabei ja nicht rum.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich rede auch eher von einer Publikation ausserhalb der PCGH.


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Ach so... und z.B. ? 

Via FB oder sowas


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer eigenen Internetseite?


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Wäre die Frage wer das ganze aufzieht?


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Rosi?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2012)

Schaut doch einfach in der Supporterliste wer Webseiten Erstellen kann.


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja Websiten erstellen ist nicht das Ding. Das kann selbst ich 
Es muss allerdings auch ein Webserver finanziert werden. Irgendjemand muss ja die Kosten tragen.

Eine Website ist gut aber ich denke wir sollten erstmal hier im Forum mehr damit werben. 
Grade bei Leuten, die sich hier Beratung suchen und selber auch sagen das sie den PC nicht selber zusammenbauen wollen bzw es noch nie getan haben, sollten wir dick damit werben


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Schön wäre es auch wenn sich die Herren von PCGH mal dazu äußern was die davon halten... wegen der offiziellen Geschichte und so


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja Websiten erstellen ist nicht das Ding. Das kann selbst ich
> Es muss allerdings auch ein Webserver finanziert werden. Irgendjemand muss ja die Kosten tragen.
> 
> Eine Website ist gut aber ich denke wir sollten erstmal hier im Forum mehr damit werben.
> Grade bei Leuten, die sich hier Beratung suchen und selber auch sagen das sie den PC nicht selber zusammenbauen wollen bzw es noch nie getan haben, sollten wir dick damit werben



Webserver? Für so ne poplige Seite? Bei arcor gibt's beim erstellen einer Email 25 mb webspace mit 1gb Traffic pro Monat kostenlos dazu. Das reicht dicke. Hab da glaub 50 mailadressen


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2012)

Thallassa hat letztes Wochenende eine Anfrage bekommen aus nem anderen Forum. Fängt mit dem bösen "B" an . Ich glaube das viele Leute schon eine Anfrage bekommen haben. Wir kriegen das nur nicht immer mit. Sind ja schon eine Menge Hits .


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Eventuell sollten wir dann unsere Helferliste mit der vom Lux zusammenlegen? Erstmal rein hypothetisch. Falls aus unserer fixen Idee vielleicht doch mal was handfestes werden sollte.


----------



## coroc (10. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hatte auch eine Anfrage, aber meine Eltern wollten nicht, das ich mithelfe....


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte auch eine Anfrage, aber meine Eltern wollten nicht, das ich mithelfe....


 
Die pösen pösen Eltern. So ein Mist aber auch


----------



## batmaan (10. Dezember 2012)

meine eltern wollen nicht dass eine fremde person zu mir kommt, noch 1 jahr dann habe ich die verdammte 18 erreicht  obwohl ich 2 sehr nette user in meiner umgebung haben


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> meine eltern wollen nicht dass eine fremde person zu mir kommt, noch 1 jahr dann habe ich die verdammte 18 erreicht  obwohl ich 2 sehr nette user in meiner umgebung haben


 
Dann sachte beim nächsten mal halt das ist ein Freund der dir helfen will, am besten noch jemanden im Forum suchen der etwa im selben Alter ist


----------



## st.eagle (10. Dezember 2012)

hei leute,

ich hatte schon mal ne anfrage. habe geantwortet, dass ich zwar unentgeltlich schraube, nur die anfahrtskosten erstattet bekommen haben möchte.
leider habe ich keine antwort mehr bekommen!


----------



## batmaan (10. Dezember 2012)

dann kann es dir egal sein.

das problem ist das die user in meiner nähe um die 30-35 sind, ich bin 17, wiird also schwer


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2012)

Klar, turnen echt ne Menge kranke Leute im Netz rum, aber, wir sind hier auf PCGH, nicht auf Studi.vz  .


----------



## batmaan (10. Dezember 2012)

für meine mutter, die absolut keine ahnung vom internet und foren hat ist das das selbe


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab immerhin schon ganze 1 anfragen bekommen ^^
 Aber derjenige hat dann bevor ich ihn mir schnappen konnte einen eigenen thread aufgemacht und wie immer durch leggacy aufgeklärt...verdammt aber auch


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2012)

Was soll´s. Egal. Bald bist Du 18. Kannst ja schonmal bei den PC-Freaks in deiner Nähe reinschauen. Auf nen Tee oder ne Gerstenkaltschale (okay, mom ist Glühwein angesagt ). Nimm nen Kumpel mit oder/und trefft euch in der Öffentlichkeit.

@ drebbin

Ist doch cool. Wieder einer, der seinen Rechner selbst zusammenschraubt und wahrscheinlich seinen Kumpels helfen kann.


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2012)

Klar aber ich hätte gern geholfen


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin,

bin wieder dabei. 

02625 | Bautzen | nur per Abholung, daher egal. | PN (ICQ, Tel.  etc. wird via PN übermittelt) | BautznerSnef | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Beratung, Bildung


----------



## killer196 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich weis net obs hier passt, aber ich suche evtl jmd der mir helfen könnte ne wakü zusammenzummenzubauen. ich bin in Wiesbaden, in der liste hab ich niemand gefunden . Allerdings erst im frühling nächstenm jahres :S


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann solltest du schon posten wo du wohnst...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Dezember 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Ich weis net obs hier passt, aber ich suche evtl jmd der mir helfen könnte ne wakü zusammenzummenzubauen. ich bin in _*Wiesbaden*_, in der liste hab ich niemand gefunden . Allerdings erst im frühling nächstenm jahres :S


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Pokerclock bedient doch Wiesbaden  Oder magst du keinen Mod bei dir daheim haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Pokerclock bedient doch Wiesbaden  Oder magst du keinen Mod bei dir daheim haben


 
Der hat in seiner Liste allerdings keinen Wakü-Zusammenbau.
Man könnte evtl. eine freundliche PN schicken, ob er helfen kann.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Ups


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

GFL müsste eigentlich auch dort in der Nähe wohnen...
Der kann das bestimmt 

€DIT: Da war er wohl schneller...


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr schonmal was zu tuen gehabt? Weil bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Januar 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal was zu tuen gehabt? Weil bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet


 
Mehr als mir lieb war


----------



## coroc (10. Januar 2013)

Bei mir hat sich jemand geneldet, aber meine Eltern haben sich quergestellt


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. Januar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich jemand geneldet, aber meine Eltern haben sich quergestellt


 



hehe, naja mir kann sowas nicht passieren, bin selber schon OPA


----------



## coroc (11. Januar 2013)

Bei mir schon -.- 

Naja, egal, in 3 Jahren kann ich mich sozusagen selbstständig machen


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Rückmeldung:
Hatte nun sozusagen einen "Auftrag" 
Leider hatte ich an dem Tag an dem die Hardware vom User kam, nicht viel Zeit weil ich eigentlich verabredet war. Also haben wir uns entschieden das ich ihm via Skype + Webcam helfe. Hat soweit alles gut geklappt und er hat seinen ersten PC selbst gebaut 
Im laufe des Tages verschob sich meine Verabredung, aber da waren wir schon fast fertig ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2013)

Ist doch eigentlich noch besser für den User gewesen. Hat er die Karre ganz allein zusammengeschraubt. Lediglich mit deiner "Fernunterstützung" . Steigert das Selbstwertgefühl, Erfolgserlebnis und so .

Und deine Verabredung ? Nur verschoben, oder haben se Dich ganz versetzt  ?


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich noch besser für den User gewesen. Hat er die Karre ganz allein zusammengeschraubt. Lediglich mit deiner "Fernunterstützung" . Steigert das Selbstwertgefühl, Erfolgserlebnis und so .
> 
> Und deine Verabredung ? Nur verschoben, oder haben se Dich ganz versetzt  ?


 
Die "Verabredung"  war eine Verabredung mit 2 Kollegen für Django Unchained


----------



## target2804 (26. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die "Verabredung"  war eine Verabredung mit 2 Kollegen für Django Unchained


 dafür brauchst du dich nicht schämen. ist ok


----------



## altergecko (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
um endlich meine DV-Cam-Videos schneiden zu können habe ich mir in Anlehnung an PSGH folgenden (meinen vierten) PC zusammengebaut:
MSI z77 Mpower, Intel i5 3570k, (bisher) 2 x 8 Gb Geil DDR 3-Ram Pc3-17000, Sandisc SSD 240 Gb, Be quiet 580 W, Sharkoon T9 Windows, Windows 7 64bit, noch keine Sound-/Grafikkarte (späteres Overclocking nicht ausgeschlossen).
Bin 68 Jahre alt und habe folgende Fragen: PC läuft gut; Windows startet in 16 bis 38 Sekunden: Die beiden RAM-Riegel stecken in Slot 1 und 2 (ControlCenter sagt aber Dimm 3 und 4). Wenn ich Slot 3 und/oder 4 bestücke, startet der PC nicht mehr.
Frage 1: Was muss ich im UEFI-Bios einstellen, damit der PC mit 32 Gb startet. Frage 2: Wie schalte ich beim RAM den Dualmodus ein. 
DrMos meldet kurz nach dem Start eine (angebliche) Überhitzung. Allerdings zeigen mir das Board und und das ControlCenter eine Temperatur von 27 bis 30 Grad Celsius an. Daher Frage 3) Muss ich im Bios
die Ansprechschwelle für DrMos anders einstellen oder was ist das Problem?
Für Antwort bedanke ich mich vorab.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi altergecko, 

leider bist Du hier falsch. Eröffne doch bitte im Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme-Unterforum einen eigenen Thread. 
Sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## MG42 (27. September 2013)

Mann Mann, da möchte jemand seinen i5 46** k köpfen.

Ich hab ihm zwar agberaten, aber wenn ers unbedingt machen will, und sich nicht davon abbringen lassen will, weil ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht , und will auch keine Verantwortung dabei übernehmen... Nicht dass das dann am Ende schiefgeht und ich zahlen muss ...


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Das würde ich ablehnen. Wenn er Dich unbedingt dabei haben will, würde ich mir das schriftlich geben lassen, dass Du keinerlei Haftung übernimmst. Und ich würde auch nicht selbst Hand anlegen, sondern nur zuschauen. Maximal vielleicht Händchen halten oder so


----------



## MG42 (27. September 2013)

Ich assistiere mit dem OP-Besteck... . Wohl eher nur zuschauen, aber grundsätzlich, ob der Aufwand lohnt, wenn er bloß Crysis oder was zocken will und im gemäßigten Rahmen übertaktet übertrieben und total unnötig meiner Meinung nach.

Weiß ja nicht was er damit vorhat...


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Das Köpfen lohnt wirklich nur für starkes Übertakten. Du kannst ihm ja mal diese beiden Links unter die Nase reiben : Klick und Klack


----------



## Nils_93 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Könnte Hilfe in/um Oldenburg (NDS) gebrauchen.
Es geht im Grunde um Probleme mit dem ASUS UEFI BIOS eine Z-87 (C2) Pro. 
Wenn mir jemand beim BIOS Update und beseitigen einiger kleiner Hindernisse im BIOS helfen mag, freue ich mich über eine Reaktion.

Nils


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. Oktober 2013)

Aus der Liste:




Rosigatton schrieb:


> 26123 | Oldenburg | Stadtgebiet / weiter auf Anfrage  | PN | Dr  Bakterius | Montage, Auf/Umrüstung, Installation, Fehlersuche usw.
> 26131 | Oldenburg | nach Absprache | PN | WestEnd | Zusammenbau, Neuinstallation, Kaufberatung, Problemlösung




Schreib denen mal ne PN


----------



## Otep (20. November 2013)

Ich konnte mal wieder jemandem helfen


----------



## wick3d1980 (10. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Ich frage hier mal lose an, in der Hoffnung, dass ich hier korrekt aufgehoben bin...

Momentan besitze ich eine Ref. Sappihre R9 290, die ich eigentlich verkaufen wollte um mir die R9 290 Tri-X zuzulegen. Langsam aber sicher denke ich aber doch wieder über einen Kühlerumbau nach. Ich habe das vor Jahren zwar schonmal gemacht, allerdings bei einer deutlichen günstigeren Karte. Hab irgendwie Bammel, an einer so teuren Karte (für meine Verhältnisse) rumzubasteln.

Ich wollte hier mal anfragen, ob's evtl. jemanden *im Raum Hamburg / Lübeck* gibt, der so etwas schon öfter (idealerweise an der R9 290) gemacht hat??? Ohne die Karte zu zerstören natürlich! 

Kühler wären die üblichen Verdächtigen:
- ACX III oder
- MK-26 oder
- Peter 2 (soll lt. AF passen und wäre sogar mein Favorit)


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Moin wick3d,

ich würde vielleicht hier nochmal nachfragen : Grafikkarten

Und einfach ein paar Leuten aus der Liste, welche in deiner Nähe wohnen, eine PN schicken und anfragen


----------



## wick3d1980 (11. Januar 2014)

Das werde ich machen, falls es zu einem Umbau kommen soll... Danke Dir!


----------



## tso92 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
an alle die etwas von Netzwerk TCP UDP und Windows 8.1 verstehen könnten mir eventuell weiterhelfen....vielen Dank vorab

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ein/342183-windows-8-1-64bit.html#post6594936

MfG tso


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

Der richtige Weg wäre ja eher in der Liste nach jemanden zu schauen der in deinem Dunstkreis wohnt und diesen anzuschreiben.
 Auch hilfreich eine aussagekräftige Überschrift des Problems und passender Fachbereich. Überschrift kann man ändern und verschieben lassen geht leicht mit dem Meldebutton.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (16. Januar 2015)

Grad mal den Thread hier durchgeschaut und mach dem Risigatton nun eine Freude:


*Ein User* hat mich gebeten ihm beim Zusammenbau seines neuen PC´s zu helfen. Es wird nur noch auf alle Teile gewartet und dann gehts los


(Er hat mal geschrieben das er gern wüsste ob das angenommen wird)


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2015)

Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> *Ein User* hat mich gebeten ihm beim Zusammenbau seines neuen PC´s zu helfen. Es wird nur noch auf alle Teile gewartet und dann gehts los



Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, das alles gut geht.


----------



## Reddish (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Hallo an alle Cracks!

Wir sind ein kleines Künstleratelier und müssen einen neuen Rechner kaufen. Da die Mittel beschränkt sind, möchten wir die Komponenten gerne selber zusammenbauen. Ist da draussen jemand, der uns dabei helfen würde? Die Liste steht bereits und könnte gleich bestellt werden. Natürlich wäre es klug, wenn Ihr dann nochmal darüberschauen würdet. Hier die Liste:

GIGABYTE GA-H97M-D3H, Mainboard

Cooltek X2, Gehäuse

Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte 

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8-430W, Netzteil

Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

Samsung MZ-75E120B 120 GB, SSD

Intel® Core™ i5-4460, CPU

Wir sitzen in Pankow 13187 und würden uns über eine Nachricht freuen!

Haltet die Ohren steif und lasst von Euch hören,

Reddish.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

Ich würde dir empfehlen hier im Unterforum einen Thread zu erstellen und den Fragenkatalog im angepinnten Thread zu beantworten, die Konfig ist nicht so richtig gut:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (3. Februar 2015)

Vermelde PC heut im Auftrag zusammengebaut und funktionsfähig. Netter Zeitgenosse


----------



## hallole1992 (10. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde , ich bin hier ganz neu und ich habe ein Problem , Ich möchte mir gerne ein Pc zusammenstellen lassen aber ich habe keine Ahnung was zur Zeit gut ist usw. 

Ich habe ein PC gefunden und möchte gerne eure Meinung wissen ob der gut ist und ob der Preis dafür i.O. ist


hier die Daten :
Rechner:

Prozessor - Intel Cor i5 4690 CPU 3,5GHZ ( sehr sehr guter I5 der einige I7 in den Schatten stellt und laut Aussage PC Geschäft nur 3 Frames weniger erreicht als ein Vergleichbarer I7 - das sollte man wissen!!!)

Motherbord - Gigabyte H97-D3H-CF (siehe Foto)

Grafikkarte - Gigabyte Nvida Geforce GTX 970 Windforce mit 4GB DDR5
( neben der GTX 980 die beste GRAKA am Markt!!)

Arbeitsspeicher - 16GB Ram Crucial DDR 3

Festplatte - 1000 GB Samsung HDD + 120GB SSD!!!!

Netzteil - Ultraleises und Energie sparsames Thermaltake Smart SE 630W

Wlan Karte

Dvd Laufwerk und Brenner, sowie 5x USB 3.0 und mehrere HDMI Anschlüsse verstehen sich von selbst. 


mit Monitor 1000€ !

was meint ihr dazu


----------



## killer196 (10. August 2015)

Dafür gibt es ein eigenes unterforum


----------



## hallole1992 (10. August 2015)

Wie komm ich dahin ?


----------



## killer196 (10. August 2015)

Ich Habs gemeldet, ich denke ein mod verschiebt das bald. Ansonsten findest du das richtige unterforum bei "komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung"


----------



## Domi84 (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten!

Ich suche jemanden, der mir hilft einen PC zusammenzubauen. Ich habe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html auch ein paar Leute gefunden, die ganz in meiner Nähe wohnen. Kontaktaufnahme soll per PN stattfinden, aber leider kann ich dazu keinen User finden. Also "PN" ist ausgegraut und kein Link. Wie finde ich denn jetzt heraus, wer die Leute überhaupt sind?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2015)

Domi84 schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Ich suche jemanden, der mir hilft einen PC zusammenzubauen. Ich habe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html auch ein paar Leute gefunden, die ganz in meiner Nähe wohnen. Kontaktaufnahme soll per PN stattfinden, aber leider kann ich dazu keinen User finden. Also "PN" ist ausgegraut und kein Link. Wie finde ich denn jetzt heraus, wer die Leute überhaupt sind?



Schaue mal unter Nickname, da hast du einen Link, welcher auch funktioniert


----------



## alexanderd89 (22. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich hoffe das ist der richtige Thread (gibt ja 3 oder mehr zu dem Thema). 
Ich will mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen, und dachte eigentlich, dass ich ihn einfach bei Alternate/mindfactory zusammenbauen lasse. Sehe ich das richtig, dass man hier User findet, und einem freiwillig beim Aufbau helfen? Weil im Prinzip bin ich schon daran interessiert so etwas zu lernen (kann man ja immer gebrauchen), aber hatte bisher noch nie die Möglichkeit mehr als eine SSD oder ein Ram Riegel einzusetzen. Wenn ich nun einen kompletten PC aufbauen soll, da bin ich, glaube ich, überfordert, und traue mir das auch nicht mit youtube Videos im ersten Anlauf zu. Im Prinzip bräuchte ich jemand der mir beim _kompletten_ Aufbau hilft, am besten einfach sagt was ich machen muss und wieso, und mir dann zuschaut und ein wachsames Auge hat, was ich tue, und ggf. einschreitet.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich nicht wirklich Teil der Community bin (seit gestern registriert...) und es mir unangenehm ist, irgendwelche Mitglieder dafür zu beanspruchen. Deshalb die Frage: Macht ihr das alles nur komplett ohne Gegenleistung? Oder erhaltet ihr manchmal ein kleines Geschenk dafür oder was auch immer? Bin etwas verwirrt. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## drebbin (22. Februar 2016)

Jeder der sich für Computer und alles drum rum etwas interessiert und hier angemeldet ist gehört zur Community  also herzlich willkommen.
Die Abstimmung zur Hilfeleistung steht im Startpost gut beschrieben, die genauen Handlungen werden persönlich ausgemacht. 
 Such dir also jemand aus der Liste aus der aus deinem Gebiet kommt und frag freundlich, der Rest ergibt sich immer irgendwie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

Steht hier doch alles drin. Also 3 warme Mahlzeiten und eine Fußmassage sollten drin sein. Ne, ok wenn überhaupt etwas anfallen sollte dann wären es wohl nur ev. Fahrtkosten und ein Glas Leitungswasser sollte man auch schon erübrigen können. Schaue in der Liste nach wer passen könnte und schreib den an. Hier gibt es keine Zugangsvoraussetzungen für diesen Service


----------



## DrLag (24. November 2016)

Hey,

super Thread! Respekt an all die freiwilligen Helfer!  

Ich habe 3 Kleinteile zu testen/reparieren, die ich beim Ausmisten gefunden hab und nach kleinem oder größeren Defekt vor einiger Zeit mal an die Seite gestellt hatte. Mmuss also niemand aus meiner Nähe sein, kann per Post laufen. Wollte nun nicht alle bei denen mehr als PCBau dabei steht einzeln anschreiben. 

Razer Mamba 2012 - Sensor tot? Cursor bewegt sich nicht, geklickt werden kann 
Mainboard Gigabyte Socket 1155 imo, muss ich noch mal genau schauen morgen bzw falls sich jemand findet
Razer Black Widow Ultimate - gefühlt die Hälfte der Tasten funktioniert nicht mehr, kann sogar sein, dass ich mal was drübergeschüttet hab...kann mich nicht erinnern 

Wäre schön, wenn es jemand mit bisschen History und Rep hier wäre. Auch wenn die Dinge gerad kaputt sein und ggf repariert werden könnten, wärs schade drum, kein Paket zurück zu bekommen. Dass Restrisiko bleibt, ist mir klar.  

Danke!


----------



## Gio14 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste*

Guten Abend,
Ich suche in der Umgebung Braunschweig der sich mich HardTube auskennt beziehungsweise sie biegen schneiden und anbringen könnte. Da ich von Hard Tube null Ahnung habe. Würde mich auf Schützenhilfe freuen der jenige würde natürlich auch was bekommen dafür. Wie gesagt bin aus Braunschweig Umgebung wäre echt nice.


ZAHLE 500€!
Es ist alles soweit vorhanden matarial und Werkzeug.


----------



## Lordac (27. März 2020)

Servus,

schau doch bitte in das oben in diesem Unterforum angeheftete Thema: "Die PCGH-Bastler".

Gruß Lordac


----------

